# My universal lens and monopod



## Borad (Oct 4, 2014)

All you need is a steady hand to hold the camera almost against the monocular, and at the exact right angle.


----------



## timor (Oct 5, 2014)

What's going on ?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

So you have 2 wood crosses held together with clamps
and you use those adjustable ropes to hold up the two lens tubes
and you are saying that you just need to accurately hold up the camera to the tubes ?
I hope the wood doesn't slip or anything, any jar would make those slip.
and of course the adjustable ropes are not holding the tubes up very accurately.

I think this would require quite a bit of extra setup than needed.
Why not just use the adjustable ropes to hold the tubes against the vertical 2x4s.
That would eliminate any issue of the clamped cross pieces of wood from slipping,
and with the lens against the vertical, the adjustable ropes would only need to compress the lens tube against the wood instead of holding it up in mid air.

or get a cheap monopod


----------



## Borad (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a cheap monopod but I don't have a camera yet. Just my cell phone which can't be attached to it. The "ropes" are holding the monocular in mid air so I can move the monocular. They're giant twist tie type things like this. I rely on the clamp to prevent everything from falling through the bars of the fence. Clamp slippage is a feature. It allows further position adjustment. I turn it into a quadropod sometimes by clamping it to a sawhorse.


----------



## Designer (Oct 5, 2014)

So are you shooting through the ersatz monocular?  Do you have any pictures as a result of that endeavor?


----------



## timor (Oct 5, 2014)

*Vorsprung durch Technik*


----------



## Borad (Oct 5, 2014)

Designer said:


> So are you shooting through the ersatz monocular?  Do you have any pictures as a result of that endeavor?



Here are a couple of edited videos through the monocular before I built the monopod.

Takeoff
Digitally zoomed takeoff

I took this one with the monopod with the monocular at 24x magnification:





Just checking out the limits of what I can do. Nothing for the family album.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

You should Kickstart your concept.


----------



## Borad (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, I want to raise money for some tape for a nonslip grip.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

Borad said:


> Yeah, I want to raise money for some tape for a nonslip grip.


Yeah, and don't forget to pickup some anti-termite stuff, maybe some Pledge.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 5, 2014)

deleted - double post


----------



## BillM (Oct 5, 2014)

an A for effort


----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2014)

It's certainly better than some of the stuff I've seen on Redneck Tech.


----------

